# Does ADA Aquasoil buffer pH up?



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I suppose if you had REALLY acidic water of pH 5.0 (we're talking about dilute aspartic acid here) it would raise it. Buffering works both ways, at least in theory.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Buffering works both ways, at least in theory.



That's kind of what I figured. Thanks!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If you want to be more sure of raising the pH and mineral levels then you might run some tests of coral sand or oyster shell grit in the filter. 
Oyster shell grit is sold in pet stores for small birds. You could get a box and test it out. 

The ADA substrates seem to remove the KH from the water, and this allows the pH to drop. The oyster shell or coral would be adding KH to the water, and this ought to help stabilize the pH. 
It might be walking a tightrope for a while until the substrate became saturated, holding all the carbonate it wants.


----------

